# Two factoids that got my attention today



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

On *December 1st*, the *Québec Symphony Orchestra *(Québec here is the _city_, not the _province_...) announced their new Music Director, French conductor *Fabien Gabel*. Here is the press release:

http://www.osq.org/media/147076/osq-communiqu__nouveauchef_vfinal_01dec11_eng2.pdf

Mr. Gabel is taking over from Israeli conductor *Yoav Talmi *who has led the OSQ since 1998. The parting of ways has been highly criticized in some circles, because (I suspect) it is purely motivated by Maestro Talmi's unwillingness to speak French in a city that is overwhelmingly French-speaking.

What I find equally surprising is that Maestro Gabel assumes the directorship in time for _this coming_ (2012-13) season. It is surprising if only because planning out a season (hiring soloists, guest conductors, repertoire, etc) is usually done several months in advance, suggesting Mr. Gabel will be officiating over Talmi's musical direction, and not puting his own stamp on things...

Another factoid is *Yannick Nezet-Seguin *conducting _Faust _for this week's Met Opera broadcast. YNS is, of course, the AD-in-waiting of the _Philadelphia Orchestra_, as well as the current AD in Rotterdam and Montreal's _Orchestre Metropolitain_, as well as PGC of the _London Philharmonic_. This is his return engagement after a successful _Carmen _last season.


----------

